

Apple Is Said to Work on Cheaper, Smaller iPhones - solipsist
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-02-10/apple-said-to-work-on-cheaper-more-versatile-iphone-models.html

======
brudgers
This is one of those articles written as if Apple's entire strategy was
centered on the US market - e.g. ATT exclusivity, two year contracts and
carrier subsidies are used as the primary rationales for Apple's past product
alignment in the smartphone segment and Verizon availability is offered as the
sole reason for Android's rise.

The worldwide commodification of smartphones is never mentioned nor are the
economics of distribution in the BRIC markets and the global south.

This journalism at its laziest.

------
xcjamie
I think a smaller version is a good idea. Its funny how new/more advanced
cellphones used to mean smaller, thinner and sleeker, but now with smart-
phones they are increasing in size again. The Droid X is freakin' huge! The
iphone is still a reasonable size, but some of these new phones are just too
big for my liking (ended up getting the incredible). Plus cheaper never
hurt...

